
Technical Co-Founder Wanted - enambitious
Just need a technical co-founder for a building a travel search engine unlike any other that is built so far. Something that will save people a ton of time and cash. If you have the skills and the entrepreneurial spirit to take on the journey then let&#x27;s talk. Contact me through malofaro@gmail.com to arrange a Skype meeting.
======
mtmail
You should add what you're contributing. E.g. what your marketing budget is,
how much market research has been done, your skill, if you have valuable
contacts in the respective industry.

------
bitmystic
How does your concept compare in SWOT analysis against existing
models/systems? (ie. Kayak)

